# Today my boss gave me..



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Roadhouse said:


> a used refrigerant recovery machine, another wet/dry shop vac and the Fieldpiece asx34 superheat and subcool digital meter.
> 
> These are about a year old, new these tools (minus the vac) are around a grand to $1200 total. Yeah me!
> 
> That is all.


 


Go huff some more freon


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Go huff some more freon


 
I can't, I'm on probation.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Sells brand new for $299.00.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Roadhouse said:


> a used refrigerant recovery machine, another wet/dry shop vac and the Fieldpiece asx34 superheat and subcool digital meter.
> 
> These are about a year old, new these tools (minus the vac) are around a grand to $1200 total. Yeah me!
> 
> That is all.


So that means you are a valuable employee.. good for you.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> So that means you are a valuable employee.. good for you.. :thumbsup:


 
Whoa, you caught me off gaurd being nice. :laughing: Thanks, he's definitely investing in me. It certainly feels good to have someone believe in you and your abilities. :thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


>


I dropped on of those before, well not intentionally. I have a pic somewhere, I'll upload the accident scene.

Here it is;


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

I can't believe it but I actually forgot that earlier on the job site he gave me (another, this'll be the third one he's given me) Ritchie Yellow Jacket two stage vac pump, another $350 new. This one is a year old.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> I dropped on of those before, well not intentionally. I have a pic somewhere, I'll upload the accident scene.
> 
> Here it is;


 
That sucks but I don't see a recovery machine..?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


> That sucks but I don't see a recovery machine..?


Trust me, it's under there somewhere. You can see the oil on the ground from it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I never did figure out how to properly charge a system based on that sub heat/super-cool method; always goofed it up. Would've been nice to have a fancy meter, though I don't know how that works, either.

Neat toys.

-John


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> I never did figure out how to properly charge a system based on that sub heat/super-cool method; always goofed it up. Would've been nice to have a fancy meter, though I don't know how that works, either.
> 
> Neat toys.
> 
> -John


 
You need to know the ambient (outdoor) temperature (at condensing unit) and the indoor dry bulb temp (at return air) to figure out target superheat. All superheat is doing is making sure no liquid gets back to the compressor and all subcool is doing is making sure that nothing but liquid makes it to the metering device just before the evaporator coil. You can tell if a system is over or undercharged by these methods too or if there is a kink in the line set or a restriction.

The digital meter does it all in real time so I just hook up the meter to a jug of freon and a system and charge and it''ll tell me real time sh and/or sc. 

On average the sc is around 10 degrees. Whatever the sc is called for by a manufacturer it should be listed on the data plate of a unit.


----------



## Pulled Pork (Mar 18, 2011)

Are electricians supposed to care about HVAC tools? :jester:


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Trust me, it's under there somewhere. You can see the oil on the ground from it.


 
I can see the oil. I also see the tubing cutter and the hoses on the gauges and the freon and I think I'm getting horny. :thumbup:

I love hvac work something fierce!


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Pulled Pork said:


> Are electricians supposed to care about HVAC tools? :jester:


 
Only the good ones.


----------



## Pulled Pork (Mar 18, 2011)

Roadhouse said:


> Only the good ones.


Hmmm...I must be a bad electrician then.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> I never did figure out how to properly charge a system based on that sub heat/super-cool method; always goofed it up. Would've been nice to have a fancy meter, though I don't know how that works, either.
> 
> Neat toys.
> 
> -John


 
If a sytem is undercharged then the sh would be higher as the refrigerant is boiling over into vapor all the way past saturation prematurely in the evap so too soon. Hence it will pick up heat in vapor (the definition of superheat being how much heat vapor refrigerant picks up) while inside the evap. Too much refrigerant or overcharge and the refrigerant will still be in saturated (both liquid and vapor within the same degree under the same pressure, latent heat of evaporation) outside of the evaporator and so the amount of heat that it will pick up will be much less and the chance of it turning back to full liquid (which if liquid reaches the compressor it will kill it) amplifies greatly. 

Lower sh equals more capacity, higher sh equals less capacity.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Pulled Pork said:


> Hmmm...I must be a bad electrician then.


Please don't start with me, kid. This is a good thread we have going.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> I dropped on of those before, well not intentionally. I have a pic somewhere, I'll upload the accident scene.
> 
> Here it is;


Ouch!!!!


Roadhouse said:


> That sucks but I don't see a recovery machine..?


I don't see it either.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Josue said:


> Ouch!!!!
> 
> 
> I don't see it either.


Oh it's there, I think now that I look a little closer you can see one of the gauges on the left hand side of the bottom shelf. Our HVAC tech is the one that took the picture and then sent it to me via text like a month later as a friendly reminder of my "oops" moment. :laughing: There was oil ALL OVER the place. I liked doing HVAC, it was a good break from running pipe and pulling wire and offered a change of scenery. Not to mention that our HVAC tech was a real class act and made things interesting and had no problems investing his knowledge into (some of) us.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

I think I see it upside down on the bottom shelf. I can clearly see the low side gauge and a hose.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


> I can't believe it but I actually forgot that earlier on the job site he gave me (another, this'll be the third one he's given me) Ritchie Yellow Jacket two stage vac pump, another $350 new. This one is a year old.


So why is your boss giving you these things?

Are you giving him a reach around or are you just full of it?


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

*Today my boss made it official..*

"I will get you a truck." :thumbsup: *No reach around or anything of the nature, fruity boy.*


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Pulled Pork said:


> Are electricians supposed to care about HVAC tools? :jester:


Hellz yeah they are.

We are going to bid some mini-splits at my shop.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Roadhouse must get it done. With all the pitfalls in refrigeration.... a guy who can come in a do the job without any babysitting or headaches is GOLD.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought you just got a DUI? Has he priced insurance or is he hiring a driver too?
Last time I went to insure someone with a DUI, it was either sky high or not even offered.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I thought you just got a DUI? Has he priced insurance or is he hiring a driver too?
> Last time I went to insure someone with a DUI, it was either sky high or not even offered.


 
That's the one stipulation we have to go over but I'm sure I'm not the only working person in this world who's received a dwi, especially in the blue collar world.

I'm probably the only one who's pled guilty without any legal proof of having been drinking though. Nuckin futs!!


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Hellz yeah they are.
> 
> We are going to bid some mini-splits at my shop.


 
Miller, if you have any questions please feel free to ask, I'll be more than happy to help as best I can.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

thegoldenboy said:


>


Its against the rules to post a pic like that and not give the story... What happened man?:001_huh:

~Matt


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Its against the rules to post a pic like that and not give the story... What happened man?:001_huh:
> 
> ~Matt


go to post 8:thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Its against the rules to post a pic like that and not give the story... What happened man?:001_huh:
> 
> ~Matt





Josue said:


> go to post 8:thumbsup:


Well post 8 isn't really the story, so hopefully Roadhouse doesn't mind me hijacking more of his thread, but I'll cough up the story for whosoever is interested. 

That picture is from a job we did at a hotel about 1 1/2 hours from our shop, it was 3 of us working there. The HVAC tech was sort of the group leader, a licensed electrician and myself to work between the two, we worked four 10's and then went home for the weekend to return the following week. We went around the complex replacing the outside condensers and the inside evap. coils (I think they were evap. coils, I don't recall.), doing about 4 - 6 entire units a day. I think that day we were probably getting ready to start on our last unit, I pushed the cart to side of the sidewalk towards the flowers to get it out of the way of the walkway and we all went inside. I went to use to the bathroom and after that went back to the lobby where the other two were chatting it up with the very attractive manager on duty when a customer walked through the doors and asked if that was our cart outside and we might want to go take a look. Needless to say, either wind or gravity was against me on that one but it was my hands that touched it last. :no: Nothing was broken thankfully and we arranged the parts bin after hours to keep our momentum going. I won't do that again.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Josue said:


> go to post 8:thumbsup:


If you can get a TRUE story out of post 8... ill send you a thousand dollars....

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

thegoldenboy said:


> Well post 8 isn't really the story, so hopefully Roadhouse doesn't mind me hijacking more of his thread, but I'll cough up the story for whosoever is interested.
> 
> That picture is from a job we did at a hotel about 1 1/2 hours from our shop, it was 3 of us working there. The HVAC tech was sort of the group leader, a licensed electrician and myself to work between the two, we worked four 10's and then went home for the weekend to return the following week. We went around the complex replacing the outside condensers and the inside evap. coils (I think they were evap. coils, I don't recall.), doing about 4 - 6 entire units a day. I think that day we were probably getting ready to start on our last unit, I pushed the cart to side of the sidewalk towards the flowers to get it out of the way of the walkway and we all went inside. I went to use to the bathroom and after that went back to the lobby where the other two were chatting it up with the very attractive manager on duty when a customer walked through the doors and asked if that was our cart outside and we might want to go take a look. Needless to say, either wind or gravity was against me on that one but it was my hands that touched it last. :no: Nothing was broken thankfully and we arranged the parts bin after hours to keep our momentum going. I won't do that again.


I love those work carts, but man.. thats a bad deal you had there in that pic.

~Matt


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> I dropped on of those before, well not intentionally. I have a pic somewhere, I'll upload the accident scene.
> 
> Here it is;


 Was that five minutes before going home from work..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> If you can get a TRUE story out of post 8... ill send you a thousand dollars....
> 
> ~Matt


I managed to pull a true story out of page 8, I'll PM you my info. Maybe we can work out a payment plan. :jester:



HARRY304E said:


> Was that five minutes before going home from work..:laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing: No, no it wasn't. We picked it up and kept on working until the end of the day. Sat around in the hotel room with the parts tray and organized it over a few beers.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I could use those fuse pullers.. I don't even have a pair..


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> If you can get a TRUE story out of post 8... ill send you a thousand dollars....
> 
> ~Matt


There was a dog in the sidewalk and goldenboy didn't see it, he almost ran over the dog. The dog got mad and kicked the cart over.:whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


> That's the one stipulation we have to go over but I'm sure I'm not the only working person in this world who's received a dwi, especially in the blue collar world.


Of course you are not, but in general companies do not have people with DUIs driving a truck as that can cost some real money.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Of course you are not, but in general companies do not have people with DUIs driving a truck as that can cost some real money.


That's why some companies hire apprentices with clean driving records. Make them drive!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> That's why some companies hire apprentices with clean driving records. Make them drive!


At a place I used to work they were seriously considering buying a 15 passenger van to drive a large number of guys into work.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> That's why some companies hire apprentices with clean driving records. Make them drive!


 
Phuck that.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Roadhouse said:


> I can't believe it but I actually forgot that earlier on the job site he gave me (another, this'll be the third one he's given me) Ritchie Yellow Jacket two stage vac pump, another $350 new. This one is a year old.


If he gave you that 11 CFM YJ pump in the pic, that’s actually closer to $1000.00… so even better then.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

KayJay said:


> If he gave you that 11 CFM YJ pump in the pic, that’s actually closer to $1000.00… so even better then.


 
Kudos to you and your eye, I was waiting to see if anyone would catch that. Two stage 6 cfm, not 11 as in the pic. Being mainly residential I don't need to vacuum anything bigger than 5 tons for the most part.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> At a place I used to work they were seriously considering buying a 15 passenger van to drive a large number of guys into work.


 
Who would have to drive it in the morning. That would stink in there with all the liquor on their breaths first thing in the AM.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> Who would have to drive it in the morning. That would stink in there with all the liquor on their breaths first thing in the AM.


An apprentice. A local Union outfit has at least two that I know of. This summer the job I was on was across the street from their job and the parking lot was down the road a ways. Every morning an apprentice would drive everyone to the site, drive back to the lot and park the truck and then walk to the site. He was smart and brought his tools and lunch box ahead of time.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Today my boss gave me hemorrhoids.

Last week he gave me herpes.

WHATS NEXT?!?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Today my boss gave me hemorrhoids.
> 
> Last week he gave me herpes.
> 
> WHATS NEXT?!?


the aids of spades.

~Matt


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

doubleoh7 said:


> Who would have to drive it in the morning. That would stink in there with all the liquor on their breaths first thing in the AM.


i would lay every one of them off during a slow period and replace them. getting to work on time every day is not the companies problem. i do not care if you are non-union, union, or unlicensed handyman hack. there are a ton of good electricians that are squared away people who could replace them.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Pompadour said:


> i would lay every one of them off during a slow period and replace them. getting to work on time every day is not the companies problem. i do not care if you are non-union, union, or unlicensed handyman hack.* there are a ton of good electricians that are squared away people who could replace them.*



That was not the case just a few short years ago.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Roadhouse said:


> Kudos to you and your eye, I was waiting to see if anyone would catch that. Two stage 6 cfm, not 11 as in the pic. Being mainly residential I don't need to vacuum anything bigger than 5 tons for the most part.


That’s a nice evac pump. I’ve had that same 6 CFM for years and it still pulls down fine.
I just change the oil regularly and always use a good heavy gauge extension cord with it.

If I'm not going to be using it for a while, I close the valve and gas ballast and stick a rubber sink drain stopper over the vent to keep the oil from wicking up moisture from the air and keep oil from spilling out all over the place if it gets tipped over.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Today my boss gave me hemorrhoids.
> 
> Last week he gave me herpes.
> 
> WHATS NEXT?!?


An engagement ring.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

KayJay said:


> That’s a nice evac pump. I’ve had that same 6 CFM for years and it still pulls down fine.
> I just change the oil regularly and always use a good heavy gauge extension cord with it.
> 
> If I'm not going to be using it for a while, I close the valve and gas ballast and stick a rubber sink drain stopper over the vent to keep the oil from wicking up moisture from the air and keep oil from spilling out all over the place if it gets tipped over.


 
Funny you should mention that, my other exactly the same 6 cfm Ritchie vac pump, also given to me by my boss, tipped over in the bed of my truck spilling it's oil maybe a month ago. I replaced the oil and she works fine.

One tough tool!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Today my boss gave me a chance to go to Japan for rebuilding. He told us the volunteer list is being made and choices will be made by Friday. 
Hmm, let's see,, since my pay is frozen & zero OT allowed, no incentive pay or hazardous pay is allowed,,, I think I'll skip this one.


Oh ya, if they don't get enough people to volunteer they will just pick.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Today my boss gave me a chance to go to Japan for rebuilding. He told us the volunteer list is being made and choices will be made by Friday.
> Hmm, let's see,, since my pay is frozen & zero OT allowed, no incentive pay or hazardous pay is allowed,,, I think I'll skip this one.
> 
> 
> Oh ya, if they don't get enough people to volunteer they will just pick.


So what happens if your company drafts you and you say no?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


> So what happens if your company drafts you and you say no?


I don't work for a "company". We can't say no unless you want to be terminated and loose your retirement. Uncle Sam don't take kindly to people that say no. They can ship us were & when they want for as long as required.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I don't work for a "company". We can't say no unless you want to be terminated and loose your retirement. Uncle Sam don't take kindly to people that say no. They can ship us were & when they want for as long as required.


Got it and I'm sorry you're in this position. When will you know if you are picked?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


> Got it and I'm sorry you're in this position. When will you know if you are picked?


Don't be sorry. I like my work & stuff like this is part of the job. Wouldn't be the first time I got sent to some far off exotic place to sleep on a cot. 
With normal efficiency in our favor,,, we will know who is selected when they tell us to get on the bus.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I don't work for a "company". We can't say no unless you want to be terminated and loose your retirement. Uncle Sam don't take kindly to people that say no. They can ship us were & when they want for as long as required.


What branch of the military are you in?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

gilbequick said:


> What branch of the military are you in?


I'm a wage grade civil servant at a large public works center.

And a former drunken sailor.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

You will like Japan, it's like a never-ending party. There will be a limitless supply of women who will show their gratitude by ironing out the wrinkles in that old floppy thing.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Roadhouse said:


> You need to know the ambient (outdoor) temperature (at condensing unit) and the indoor dry bulb temp (at return air) to figure out target superheat. All superheat is doing is making sure no liquid gets back to the compressor and all subcool is doing is making sure that nothing but liquid makes it to the metering device just before the evaporator coil. You can tell if a system is over or undercharged by these methods too or if there is a kink in the line set or a restriction.
> 
> The digital meter does it all in real time so I just hook up the meter to a jug of freon and a system and charge and it''ll tell me real time sh and/or sc.
> 
> On average the sc is around 10 degrees. Whatever the sc is called for by a manufacturer it should be listed on the data plate of a unit.


I think that it is great that you have the tools and seem to know how to use them. You can make a lot of money.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> You will like Japan, it's like a never-ending party. There will be a limitless supply of women who will show their gratitude by ironing out the wrinkles in that old floppy thing.


I always wanted to make a WestPac. 
But all I ever got was MedCruise,MedCruise... Naples, Naples, and Fn Naples again.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> I think that it is great that you have the tools and seem to know how to use them. You can make a lot of money.


 
"Preciate it man. I've been in the hvac trade long before I ever started working electrical but never really paid much attention to either but rather remained the quiet little tool pusher who never really cared one way or the other to really learn as long as I had a little bit of money in my pocket. Fast forward to ten years later and I'm now in hvac school, just got back from class as a matter of fact, and I can't stop thinking about hvac and electrical, it all suddenly excites the hell out of me and I want to know everything, inside and out. I have a lot longer of a way to go than I originally had anticipated, I can honestly say that, but at least now I know what I want to do with myself. First time in my life for me, I'm really comfortable with being an hvac technician. Proud of it actually as it takes a lot of knowledge to do this job well and that goes for the electrical work too which the technical aspect of all electricity still baffles the hell out of me just as easily as I suddenly find it capturing my imagination and gripping my attention.

I find it all simply fascinating, now that I'm paying attention. 

Thanks man, feel free to rant with me!!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Is not trade school the way to break into being an hvac tech?

Unlike electrical...


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Is not trade school the way to break into being an hvac tech?
> 
> Unlike electrical...


 
Not at all. I answered an add in the local paper for helper wanted. I didn't even know what the job was until I got there.

Anyone can jump right in without knowing anything whatsoever and without any school and just carry tools for the techs and learn on the job.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

But could you learn HVAC from school or is it like electrical where you really need to be just doing it in the feild?


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

gilbequick said:


> But could you learn HVAC from school or is it like electrical where you really need to be just doing it in the feild?


 
Certainly. The classes I'm in now actually make a lot of sense. I've had a lot of excellent technical information finally permanently stamped into my brain thanks to the teachers at school and in a relatively short amount of time. Granted you have to be able to take what you learn in a classroom setting (we have a shop with a variety of a/c and refrigeration systems too that we get to go work in) and apply it in the real world, but yes. It'd be a combination of both classroom and real world but I would never tell anyone to not go to school as you definitely can learn!


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

*and yet again today my boss gave*

1 brand new tpi 133 digital multi meter, never used. 

1 Subco digital micron gauge, used but in new condition. ($130 new, I just bought one last month)

an ecm motor tester. pull the control plug from the motor, plug in tester. 

1 blower wheel puller. 

1 Makita 18 volt lithium ion lxt flashlight. 

decisions, decisions.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Sure he did, because business owners always keep handing out free stuff. :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

:jester:


BBQ said:


> Sure he did, because business owners always keep handing out free stuff. :laughing:




:jester::jesteroes the boss know he is giving away stuff ??? :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> :jester:
> 
> 
> 
> :jester::jesteroes the boss know he is giving away stuff ??? :whistling2::whistling2:


He will on monday when the bill comes in from the supply house.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Demac said:


> He will on monday when the bill comes in from the supply house.


 
The meter he received free in the mail from Goodman. If you spend a certain amount on equipment at Goodman, or at any hvac supply house on any brand, they usually give you free stuff. Like frequent flyer miles, he gets something like 2% an all equipment back in vouchers as well. The meter he just didn't care to use. He didn't pick it out or ask for it,it just showed up. The Subco VG 64 micron gauge he's used and has many more. Makita? Phuckloads of 'em. 

I didn't ask for any of it. I did a blower motor and blower wheel change out this morning, he showed up at the job just as I finished and I followed him back to his office where he just started handing me tools and paid me $150 (sub contract) for the one hour it took me to do the job.

Come on man, you're a fellow Texan, you should know better than that.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

IDK, if my boss gave me all kinds of free stuff... then I quit....

I'd return the stuff. That's just how I roll. I make enough, I buy my own crap.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> IDK, if my boss gave me all kinds of free stuff... then I quit....
> 
> I'd return the stuff. That's just how I roll. I make enough, I buy my own crap.


And if he gives extra cash instead of stuff?


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


> Come on man, you're a fellow Texan, you should know better than that.


I took another look at your avatar..

..you are one big mean ass, grizzly bear, corn fed, outback country boy of a Texan if I've ever seen one. Grief, how much do spend on food? Per hour?  

Just messing with you big guy, because I can...seriously outrun your ass!!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Roadhouse said:


> "Preciate it man. I've been in the hvac trade long before I ever started working electrical but never really paid much attention to either but rather remained the quiet little tool pusher who never really cared one way or the other to really learn as long as I had a little bit of money in my pocket. Fast forward to ten years later and I'm now in hvac school, just got back from class as a matter of fact, and I can't stop thinking about hvac and electrical, it all suddenly excites the hell out of me and I want to know everything, inside and out. I have a lot longer of a way to go than I originally had anticipated, I can honestly say that, but at least now I know what I want to do with myself. First time in my life for me, I'm really comfortable with being an hvac technician. Proud of it actually as it takes a lot of knowledge to do this job well and that goes for the electrical work too which the technical aspect of all electricity still baffles the hell out of me just as easily as I suddenly find it capturing my imagination and gripping my attention.
> 
> I find it all simply fascinating, now that I'm paying attention.
> 
> Thanks man, feel free to rant with me!!


It amazes me that probably only about 1% of the electricians that I work with know something about HVAC. Go for it.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> IDK, if my boss gave me all kinds of free stuff... then I quit....
> 
> I'd return the stuff. That's just how I roll. I make enough, I buy my own crap.


 
I don't buy crap , I get free tools and it's not as if I haven't already purchased everyhthing he's given me at least once on my own and well in advance. I have but back up toOls are always good. I don't think I'm going to quit. I think I'm going to have to talk to this other company and see if they can just let me sub install, meaning if they have the jobs such as a condenser install set up I can go and install only and be done, so I can stay with Larry and continue to do the same. I have to figure something out but even then my boss has said I can do what I want meaning I'm free to work with whomever I please as well as with him. It's sub contract so no real ties although it does certainly feel like it. Three years now I've been working with the same guy.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> It amazes me that probably only about 1% of the electricians that I work with know something about HVAC. Go for it.


He is not an electrician, he is DUI with warrants. :laughing:


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> IDK, if my boss gave me all kinds of free stuff... then I quit....
> 
> I'd return the stuff. That's just how I roll. I make enough, I buy my own crap.


It depends on the item. Things like drills and sawzalls I will ask if they want back. Things like unibits, holesaws, etc. are usually considered give-aways.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

RobTownfold64 said:


> It depends on the item.


I wasn't trying to split hairs.. We're talking about a micron guage here, and such like that.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

I can guarantee that my boss will not take anything back, regardless of if I ever worked a day with him again or not.

He's not like that. Once it's mine, it's mine. 

Now when he fired a kid who was going home in the company truck and sleeping and who also was driving his family around in it and all on company time during the day working hours, he took back all the tools he gave that kid, quick.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

As a matter of fact, my boss gave me all of the kid's brand new tools.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I am in the wrong business......

I thought I had it good doing DDC Controls, but HVAC proper is where it is at! I must go slap myself now, BEGIN.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> I am in the wrong business......
> 
> I thought I had it good doing DDC Controls, but HVAC proper is where it is at! I must go slap myself now, BEGIN.


 
Hvac is a superior financial business but Houston is the a/c capitol of the world meaning there are more a/c units per square mile than anywhere else on the face of the planet. 

Big bucks and I don't mean steers, Demac. :thumbup:


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


> Come on man, you're a fellow Texan, you should know better than that.





Roadhouse said:


> ..you are one big mean ass, grizzly bear, corn fed, outback country boy of a Texan if I've ever seen one.





Roadhouse said:


> ..Big bucks and I don't mean steers, Demac.


Heh, yea, maybe I should have added a sarcasm tag or a smiley. I see the journeyman I work with buy tools all the time at the supply house "to do the job" and all they do is end up in his bag. Kinda bugs me, but not my call. I declined putting anything in my toolbag using that method.

As for the quoted section, the only picture I have up is the avatar, so unless you drove up to peep thru my window, you shouldn't know what I look like. :001_huh:

Oh, and I'm from Oregon. Country boy grown though... married a texas gal and moved here 2 years ago.

I'll admit it, that last quote made me laugh.:thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> I am in the wrong business......
> 
> I thought I had it good doing DDC Controls, but HVAC proper is where it is at! I must go slap myself now, BEGIN.


I don't think that you are in the wrong business. You are the best positioned person...being an electrician, for for HVAC. The electrical portion that you have learned is the hardest to learn...you will be surprised, I guarantee it.


----------

